# Midas, Salvini & Convict in 125g



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All,

*Would a Midas, a pair of salvini and a pair of convicts work in a six foot 125g tank?* If that combination would not work out, what combination would you recommend?

The tank is decorated with fake plants, driftwood and strawberry pots.










All experiences, advice, suggestions, concerns and opinions are welcomed.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would do a firemouth pair, a Salvini pair, and a Jack dempsey to be the boss. That is all though. Make sure you over filter and the reason why i substituted the convicts is because they breed like crazy. You would have a ton of fry unless thats what your going for.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Cichlidman14,

Thank you for the advice. I should have mentioned the one cichlid I for sure want is the Midas, even if it is the only cichlid that would work in the tank.

As for the convict fry, I plan to have a sailfin pleco which I though would eat the eggs, or I thought the salvini would eat the fry. Thoughts?

It sounds like you think what I prosed is too many cichlids for the tank. What about the Midas and a pair of either the convicts or savini?

Than tank is filtered with 4 AC110 HOB filters.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

If your really want the midas, then do x1 midas and the salvini pair, and the pleco. No problem and keep me posted.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice tank :thumb:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep a close eye on the salvini pair if you plan to have anything else in with them. *** seen an 8" male salvini keep a 12" devil in a corner during courtship. Thats before any eggs or fry to protect.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi mok3t,

Interesting point about the salvini pair; I had contemplated that as well. In your opinion, do you think a Midas/Red Devil, a female salvini and a pair of convicts would work in a 125g tank.

If I cannot keep other fish with a Midas/RD, I am happy with only keeping a Midas/RD in the 125g.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I would try the convicts over the salvs myself. In all that decor, some convict fry would survive every now and then, but I doubt it would be a problem. Once the Midas gets some size it would probably get the majority of them. I think salvs would be pretty rough targeting the Midas if it was the only other fish in the tank. From what I have seen, salvs are also prone to mate killing.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

ahud said:


> salvs are also prone to mate killing.


I think that could be said for most aggressive CA. Male and female come together for the duration of a spawn. After that they are still stuck in the same box and may or may not co-exist.

In the 12+ years I have kept this species. I've had 6 males and over 10 females spawn.....over a 100 spawns. I've lost 2 females to male aggression. There is always some kind of a break up after every spawn, even if it is just for a day or 2. Only one pair being the exception; they broke up after their first 2 spawns, but the particular circumstances of defending the territory as a team really prevented any subsequent break ups.


mlancaster said:


> do you think a Midas/Red Devil, a female salvini and a pair of convicts would work in a 125g tank.


I would try that though I would start out with a larger group of convicts (6-8 with more females then males) and then possibly remove some eventually. There is never any guarantee with aggressive cichlids; too many variables, circumstances and no real way of predicting the future. IME, RD/midas, male or even female, can be quite the aggro fish.


----------

